# Dot for Redding



## Terrapin (Jun 17, 2005)

I am shooting Redding this year. I prefer to shoot a dot in my scope for spots. A 3/16" dot leaves a little white around the edges for a five spot. I want to use the biggest dot possible without losing the orange. Does anyone have any suggestions? If someone has a list of orange spot size versus yardage I can calculate it out... unless someone has been there and done that.

Thanks


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I think you're going to be close to covering up a few of the orange dots, or more likely probably almost exactly the same size. My outdoor set-up covers approximately 2/3's of the white on an NFAA face at 20yd and I've found that will work on the Redding dots, but just barely on a couple of them. Hence I think if your set-up covers all but a small outside ring of white there may be a few targets where you'll find your dot to be roughly the same size as the spot you're aiming at. Probably not more than a handful, couple smaller dots at roughly 32-34yd, I think the 73yd buffalo will be close, one of the 63yd or 57yd bears, and possibly one of the smaller dots shortly after the elk herd. Best idea is to see if you can get your hands on a few NFAA field or hunter faces and see how your dot looks on a 32yd hunter fan, the 53yd hunter walk-up and then the 80yd field walk-up targets. These should give you a reasonable idea how much space your dot will cover on the entire gamut of sizes at Redding, imo.

Hope any of this helps...............

>>-------->


----------



## Bow Kill (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dot Color*

What color of dot have you found to work the best? I assume your talking about a 6 power scope?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Personally, I like a 2-toned dot. Usually a black dot imposed on top of a slightly larger yellow dot. Most cases I see the black dot only, especially on lighter colored dots like NFAA hunter rounds, FITA, or the orange dots at Redding. The slightly larger yellow dot creates a nice halo around the black dot for shooting darker spots like an NFAA field round -- I don't lose an all-black dot on the black field spot that way. Currently I create my own 2-toned dots using the Specialty yellow and black dot sheets. Gunstar makes a really nice bi-spectral dot (black imposed on a choice of lighter colors including flo yellow, white or flo green) which I've used many times in the past as well. Unfortunately the Gunstar sizes don't go quite as large as I'd like, hence the reason I make my own version now. The Gunstar bi-spectral dots, and I believe the Specialty dot kits, are available from Lancasters I believe.

fyi, I'm running an 8x scope lens, but have my 9" Sure-Loc extension bar in about 5 notches so am probably not getting quite up to an 8x magnification.

>>------>


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

I use the flo green bispectral dot from Gunstar. It is a good all round color for everything to me.


----------



## Bow Kill (Feb 19, 2008)

Great info>>>>CHPro I shoot the sur-loc with a 6 inch ext. 6 notches in from the back and a six power lens. What size dots are you using in your mentioned combo?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Not absolutely certain, but probably the 3rd largest yellow dot w/ the 4th largest black dot superimposed over that. I play around with a few different scope sizes and dot sizes depending on mood, so I may actually be using 1 size smaller for both with the 8x set up for outdoors.

>>------>


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

I use a red fiber in a small black circle. If its dark i have a light i can turn on for the fiber. I can see very small amount of color between the fiber and the circle. If you want a bigger circle add another circle. I really like the fiber in my scope.


----------



## pestilli (Feb 18, 2006)

*Dot:*

Your Field setup should work fine. They have lots of field related fun shoots before Friday too...good warmup.

I use a .55 diopter swarovski scope with a tiny black sticker and a drop of white model paint for contrast (Hunter/Field contrast). I have had problems in the rain with a sticker on sticker setup...that is why I use the dot of paint instead of two sticker. I like to take up 2/3rds of the target spot at a maxed out distance, like the 30, 50, or 80 yarder in Field. 

They have 5 different target sizes...

One from 4 to 20 yards (A little bigger than the birdie target)
One from 21-35 yards (about the size of the 20 yard field Spot)
One from 36 to 57 (about the size of the 50 yard Spot)
One from 63 to 88 (This is a little bigger than the 80 Yarder)
Big Foot Target (this is about the size of the yellow on a 70/90m FITA Target)

You can get a list of distances off the www.straightarrowbowhunters.com website.

Been there, Done it, Won it!


----------

